# Any English Speakers in MIlano ?



## ishi91 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ciao,

Im pretty new to MIlano..  started some business and studies.. is there any English Speakers in Milano ?


Grazie


----------



## Timo.Banhardt (Feb 18, 2012)

Ciao,

My name is Timo. I will be in Milano to start a business also. I will be there in about 2 weeks. What kind a business did you start? So yes if you want we can meet up and speak

All the best

Timo


----------



## draguza (Mar 1, 2012)

*i there*

Hi Timo, 

my name is Natalie and I live in Milan, just wondering if you are settled here. Where in Germany are you from? I would like to learn German but it's quiet difficoult. I have been many times to Muenchen, what brings you here?

Ciao da Naty


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Natalie and Timo, I'm gonna move to Milan to study languages and business at Cattolica University in October....are you in the same uni? Add me on Skype if u want letizia1791

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## eros12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi leti, I could speak English and also looking for some new friends here in milano.. I live near P.loreto or corso buenos aires. Where do you plan to have a place?.. would you mind if I add you on skype? 

Eros


----------

